# I need a place to help someone grow/manage pastures and hay.



## Steve Wilson (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been helping some friends improve their place for the past several years but find it's time to move on to other pastures, so to speak. During that time I've bought the following equipment: AC 190XT diesel, MF 165 diesel, JD 24T square baler, single row tedder, single row rotary rake, 9 wheel inline rake, 30' field sprayer with electric valves, 17' JD disk, 3 point seeder and a new wire feed welder. I don't have a mower conditioner or round baler. My rake and tedder are single row because they don't have a large acreage of hay fields and I was only wanting to upgrade from the side delivery rake they have.

I don't charge them for the equipment or labor; I do it because I love improving pastures/hay fields, that's my reward. Yea, it seems to be a lousy return on investment, doesn't it? But everybody has to have a hobby to squander some of their money on and this one is mine.

Why am I leaving? That's a fair question. Because I don't feel that I can make a difference anymore. There is too much livestock putting pressure on the available forage and not enough decent fence to control where they go. I've replanted some fields over the past two years, mostly at my own expense, only to find the cattle and/or sheep have decided that's the best place to hang out. In the process, they eat the grass and clover down to the ground and eliminate any possibility of a decent hay crop or managed grazing for the season.

I'm not looking to make money off of my time or equipment, nor have much interest in livestock....beyond providing quality grazing and hay for them. If there should happen to be a financial return, that would be great but it isn't my driving force by any means.

I live in the outskirts of St. Louis and spend my weekends at the farm near Jefferson City, MO; a two hour drive from my house. Last year I took a month off work to put up the hay. I'm looking to find a long term relationship for myself and my equipment in Missouri. Several things have to be taken into account finding a proper fit. I have no means to transport the equipment. Driving time from my house needs to be a consideration, as does having a place to store some of the equipment inside, particularly the square baler. I retire in about 3 1/2 years, when I turn 62. Driving time after that won't be an issue because I plan on buying a house near where ever I land this time. I'm an avid deer hunter and prefer to hunt north central or north eastern Missouri but I am surely not opposed to staying in the Jefferson City area. However, moving down to the Ozarks wouldn't be high on my list, only because of the hunting.

Please reply by email at [email protected] or phoning me at 314-739-8106 if you think there is a possibility we could find a suitable fit for both of us and we will see where it goes.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this long post,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

How about Minnesota:confused:

Deer & Pheasents.Ducks & Geese.

And 10,000 lakes if you like fishing.


----------



## Steve Wilson (Oct 17, 2009)

I love Minnesota and Wisconsin; unfortunatly, it's a bit too far away to consider at this point. Thaks for the thought though.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kinda how I got started Steve...working with someone else to get back on the horse afer years away. Great to see your passion. I think we have some MO folks on here that may have an idea. You should hook up with someone and share a few cattle and hay to help offset your cost. I do that now with a guy in the area of where I got my hay rental ground. He watches over my cattle when I am away and I helped him get started with a rotational grazing program (he had always just opened it all up to the livestock) and expand his pasture to areas that have not been used for awhile, but were once pasture...a little work, but the pasture I planted is looking good and so are the cattle. Anyway back to cutting...had to stop in for a quick bite to eat and some water as I head way down the road to the farthest field. Good luck and keep up the great work...enjoying what you do is the biggest part.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck to you Steve. You have the forage bug bad and aint it great. I travel through Missouri several times each year in my travels to Kansas and the West and have seen some great deer while traveling out 36 heading to St.Joes. Nice country up in Northern MO. I really hope you find your ideal fit and make a little jingle along the way. Regards, Mike


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

It's a great way to spend time. Money too, but we all know it's worth it for the return you get.

Best of luck to you with the change, I hope you find someone with the same ideals and passion to partner with.


----------

